# Has any work with Assero services



## lifoxhoundil (Nov 4, 2020)

Just started working for them, how are they with their vendors?


----------



## JohnnyCubes (Mar 22, 2019)

Don't get in too deep. The 30-45 day pay is brutal, document every property you visit and what the agreed price was. They love to negotiate on pay day with your money.


----------



## northeast1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Terrible stay away


----------



## JohnnyCubes (Mar 22, 2019)

LEE DERTINS


----------



## ScottyA138 (Nov 26, 2020)

RUN AWAY!! I was with them for 4 years. Things were good. Never had a problem getting paid every 30 days. Then Summer 2019, something changed. All the sudden, I’m not getting paid for weeks and then months. In October I still hadn’t been paid for work done in June/July. So the whole time, they’re up my ass about getting work done. But I couldn’t get a straight answer as to when I was getting paid. Finally just stopped doing the work. They kept sending me orders and I just emailed back saying I wasn’t working for free any longer. Work on their properties would resume when they paid their outstanding debt.
I had to threaten legal action to finally get a check in December (which got declined by my bank because of insufficient funds). Finally got my $$$. But it soured me on the biz. Closed shop and haven’t looked back.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

lifoxhoundil said:


> Just started working for them, how are they with their vendors?


This half of the AMS crew...AMS was bankrupt in a Employee/IC lawsuit by Ben McIntosh...in addition to being bad news...well they may demand you violate local laws and ordinances like Lee did when he ordered workers to dump paints into the local water supply so they could cut costs on hazard disposal fees....


----------



## Markypoopooh (Nov 27, 2020)

RUN AWAY as Quick as you can!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## genie403a (Mar 12, 2017)

lifoxhoundil said:


> Just started working for them, how are they with their vendors?


Run !!!!!


----------



## JordansRenovations (Jun 18, 2013)

lifoxhoundil said:


> Just started working for them, how are they with their vendors?


RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JordansRenovations (Jun 18, 2013)

lifoxhoundil said:


> Just started working for them, how are they with their vendors?


worked for them for YEARS. Like the other guy said they were great with pay. A year ago stuff started getting funny. They wait until its time to sign your invoice to tell you may have made a mistake and your not getting paid for a particular work order you did more than a month ago. Too late to correct a mistake IF you made one. They pay how they feel. Was with them even back in their AMS days. Real disappointment. They still contact me to do work. I got all my money from them and havent looked back. Dont have time to beg for money owed me and thats what your going to get into with Assero.


----------



## RobertHuffman60 (Dec 13, 2020)

ScottyA138 said:


> RUN AWAY!! I was with them for 4 years. Things were good. Never had a problem getting paid every 30 days. Then Summer 2019, something changed. All the sudden, I’m not getting paid for weeks and then months. In October I still hadn’t been paid for work done in June/July. So the whole time, they’re up my ass about getting work done. But I couldn’t get a straight answer as to when I was getting paid. Finally just stopped doing the work. They kept sending me orders and I just emailed back saying I wasn’t working for free any longer.
> Work on their properties would resume when they paid their outstanding debt.
> I had to threaten legal action to finally get a check in December (which got declined by my bank because of insufficient funds). Finally got my $$$. But it soured me on the biz. Closed shop and haven’t looked back.


Honestly one of the worst customer service's on the planet. They just hang up.


----------

